# Hospice Primary Diagnosis Code



## lindafay1123 (May 26, 2016)

Can Dementia with Lewy bodies G31.83 be a primary hospice covered diagnosis for Medicare.


----------



## jademartinez (May 24, 2018)

*Lewy Bodies*

Yes, this is an acceptable terminal (primary) hospice diagnosis.
When you code it, you will be instructed to add fo280 or f0281 for dementia with or without behaviours


----------



## cpm20315@gmail.com (May 10, 2019)

*Terminal/Primary diagnosis*

Can senile degeneration of the brain  (G31.1) be a terminal/primary dx for Hospice Medicare?


----------

